
WordPress announces support for OpenID - danielha
http://wordpress.com/blog/2007/03/06/openid/
======
bgold
Careful with the wording. WordPress isn't fully supporting OpenID, and this
can be dangerous. They're acting as an identity provider without also acting
as a service provider.

It's true that WordPress users can use their blogs as OpenIDs to login
elsewhere, but users who already have OpenIDs can't use them at WordPress.

Unless service providers implement the entire spec and treat all OpenID users
as first-class citizens, regardless of identity provider, then there's really
no interoperability here. What's the point of an OpenID if you can't use it at
other "OpenID-enabled" sites like WordPress?

------
python_kiss
Thank you for posting this. ReadWrite web is reporting that 37Signals has also
joined the bandwagon:
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wordpress_37signals_openid.php

~~~
danielha
I just read that article too. WordPress.com will be acting as an identity
provider, similar to AOL.

Any thoughts on OpenID implementation for existing popular networks?
Considering that relying sites can filter which providers they allow
authentication from, I am overall positive about an increased usage of OpenID.

~~~
python_kiss
While I don't use OpenID myself, there are a number of users on my social
network asking for its integration. It seems that many users are now beginning
to *expect* Web 2.0 startups to provide support for it (just as they did for
Firefox). I anticipate that, in the future, when big name startups like Digg
and LiveJournal begin supporting OpenID, there will be a huge following by
other sites as well. Put simply, crowds follow crowds.

~~~
danielha
I have read up on OpenID's specifications and what it aims to deliver. If it
is labeled a bandwagon, I think it may be a good one to jump onto. There a few
provisions one must be wary of regarding security, but for the most part I
believe it is a move in a positive direction for managing web identities.

